# Turn-Only lanes



## SM_Boston (Feb 19, 2009)

Asking this with Boston examples, though I'm sure there are examples in every town.

Up and down Mass Ave, there are numerous places where the left or right lanes become "left turn only" or "right turn only". Even at 6am with no traffic, these lanes pop up without much warning. In traffic, the vehicle in front of me usually blocks my ability to see the arrow on the street, and if it's a truck, I can't see the signs which hang over the intersection.

If I end up in the left lane, but then go straight (I use my signal and try to courteously merge into traffic), will that get me a citation? Seems to me it's very hard to avoid, and making an unplanned turn in the city (in order to comply with the sign) can be troublesome.

Is this a case of, "it's not legal to go straight, but cops don't often cite it?"

Thanks,
SM

ps- I don't drive this road often enough to memorize which lanes are which. If it was my daily commute, I'd know after a few trips.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I hate driving in Boston!

If you are from out of town I might cut a break, however is someone is from the city or area and "should" know the road, I usually cite for 89-4A, marked lanes violation. That's one of my pet peeves.


----------



## SM_Boston (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm actually a pretty careful driver (like everyone on this list, right?) and I get annoyed when I feel I've been 'trapped' in the wrong lane without much warning. But I guess my beef is with the street/sign folks who mark the roads, not with anyone for enforcing the rules. Appreciate your feedback. I like the website- thanks again.

ps- the last comment was a bit unexpected though. I always thought non-locals got ticketed worse than locals. As for Mass Ave in particular, there is a different turn lane almost every block from Dorchester to Cambridge, so you'd have to be a very regular driver to know them all.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

SM_Boston said:


> ps- the last comment was a bit unexpected though. I always thought non-locals got ticketed worse than locals. As for Mass Ave in particular, there is a different turn lane almost every block from Dorchester to Cambridge, so you'd have to be a very regular driver to know them all.


My line of thinking is that if you are from out of town, you really don't know the area and that is a plausible excuse. If you are from town, then you may have travelled down this same road before and therefore should know better. BTW, I don't work in Boston, my city is smaller.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Boston roads suck, so unless you make an awful impression on the officer, or the officer is being a hard-ass, I don't think an innocent mistake is going to cause you any problems. I do it myself in my cruiser when I have to go in town!


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

This is one of my pet peeves and I stopped someone for it today....IN BOSTON. You know right away if someone is really lost or didn't know as apposed to someone who thinks where they have to be is more important than the 12 cars they passed in the left turn lane only to get ahead. Todays Masshole was the later and I was one of the 12 cars.


----------



## po-904 (Jan 10, 2005)

Rock said:


> This is one of my pet peeves and I stopped someone for it today....IN BOSTON. You know right away if someone is really lost or didn't know as apposed to someone who thinks where they have to be is more important than the 12 cars they passed in the left turn lane only to get ahead. Todays Masshole was the later and I was one of the 12 cars.


I totally agree! That is one of my biggest pet peeves too. If you want to go straight get in the friggen straight only lane. You should know where you are going and know the roads. If you don't stay the hell of of them.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

SM_Boston said:


> I always thought non-locals got ticketed worse than locals.


I'm with Johnny, I'll give discretion to a lost out of towner over the local that knows better. I'll hammer the local that thinks where he/she is going is more important than anyone else. Plus, I just hate Worcesterites....


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Heres an idea. Stay in the middle/right travel lanes then there won't be a "suprise" left. It might be tough but all the lanes are marked and the traffic signals are marked. Proceed with caution, sometimes you're going to have to take that unplanned left turn shortcut.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Also you might want to back off from the car in front of you. If you follow the "2-second" rule you'll be able to see the signs and roadmarkings, even behind trucks.


----------



## paulcardalino (Jan 11, 2009)

In thye words of cardalino you will be sucking canal water for 100


----------



## SM_Boston (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, just my perspective; I'm a local, but only drive these roads every few weeks (not a daily commute). And the road switches back and forth so that the lane you're in becomes 'turn-only' with little warning, and it does this every few blocks, on both sides. 


All that said, I'm somewhat ashamed when I find myself in the wrong lane and as noted earlier, and I use my signal and try to merge politely. In an extreme situation, I'd suck it up and make the (wrong) turn per the requirement. I also understand your annoyance at people trying to sneak through and I (usually) understand that officers have to enforce the law. Like I said, I may try to take this up with the city road people to mark the upcoming lane restrictions earlier, but we can all guess where that will get me. Anyway, thanks again, and I promise to be polite if we ever meet in an official capacity.


----------

